# Yuki



## Butterfly_HyJynx (Mar 14, 2010)

On Monday, March 22nd I had to have my hairless darling Yuki put to sleep. He'd recently developed a progressive nerve degeneration that was slowly causing his limbs to become paralyzed. I kept him comfortable and pain-free with medication and extra love until he was no longer able to use his front paws, but once that happened it became apparent that it was time for Yuki to move on.

Yuki was one of the most happy and affectionate rats I've ever met. He would curl up inside my shirt or on my shoulder and nap the day away, he'd groom the back of my neck and my collarbone until the skin was almost raw, he never, ever wanted to be without his human. The little guy was always in such a good mood that he never walked anywhere, he always bounced. I miss him terribly.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP Yuki. Im glad you had a good home and were deeply loved.


----------

